# How to catch worms with walnuts



## CatchNrelease

I was scanning through some youtube videos and found this one. I've never heard of doing this and thought it was pretty neat. Enjoy


----------



## sherman51

hey, thats a really neat video. i,ll have to remember that trick.
sherman


----------



## buckzye11

Beats running the chainsaw!


----------



## FISHIN 2

Did that as a kid. We just took a bowl and poured juice down the wormhole. they come out quick. Kept a bucke tof walnut juice cookin behind the shed all summer. Got pretty nasty after a couple months though. Brings back the memories. Can't help laughing now at how many times we did the electric rod trick to get worms and forgot to unplug it before pickin up the worms !!! ya, you learn that quick. Great memories here, Mike


----------



## RiverDoc

The active ingredient in the walnut husk is a compound called juglone. It can also be used to repel insects in the house such as fleas. Juglone is the same compound found in osage oranges; allegedly used by settlers to repel insects.

I believe that my uncle used to pour a mixture of mustard powder and water down the holes of nightcrawlers to have them come to the top.


----------



## Scum_Frog

This is such an awesome idea....i spent almost 2 hrs searching for worms like 2 years ago trying to pick up 3 dozen in my yard before going trolling one time.....hunched over with a flashlight....bad idea....next time i'll pay the kid across the street $2.00 a dozen lol


----------



## JSykes3

Really going to have to try that next year, thanks for posting.


----------



## rcjohnson

Quite by accident, I discovered that a solution of bleach and water will do the same thing. I was cleaning out an old cooler one day and when I was finished washing it out I dumped the water in the yard. Nightcrawlers shot up everywhere. I caught some and put them in a bait bucket with some compost and a week later they were still alive.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep

When I lived in Louisiana a teenager said we were going to catch some worms. He picks up a stick in the middle of the day. He goes over to a brushpile and starts scraping the stick on the ground. I was laughing a little as I thought he was pulling my leg. But, the crawlers came out of the ground so fast it was amazing. I guess they were african crawlers, light gray in color.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Wow!!!! That looks like it could work great!!! Gonna have to try that


----------



## Chuck P.

Nice find. I just happen to have a walnut tree just behind my house...Guess what I'll be trying this spring.


----------



## walleyejigger

if you want some nightcrawlers get out and catch them i was out last night and thet were every where hard to belive catching them in december


----------



## zachxbass

wish i had known about that this past spring/summer... my mom just moved from a house with a giant walnut tree in her backyard. Can you buy like a walnut extract or similar? Most of the time i try to catch my own worms but going outside at night with a flashlight doesn't always produce.


----------



## sammerguy

I am absolutly going to do this later on this year. There is a big section of 4 Mile with lots of black walnuts around. Free worms are the best kind! Thanks for posting


----------



## poloaman

A little dish soap and some water does the trick I have used that one since I was eight and needed some worms fast 


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## FISH DINNER

The walnut water trick definitely works, I also found out by accident once. The problem is, and don't quote me on this, but I thought that the walnut trick actually killed the worms in short time, so you may want to try washing them off immediately after catching them. Something about the tannings in the husk being toxic to crawlers...


----------



## yonderfishin

The hulls also contain rotenone , which is used as a pesticide. It kills fish , so some people use it for fishing , they fill up a burlap sack with the hulls , crush them and then throw the sack into a small body of water and pick up the small fish that float to the top.


----------



## basshunter7

thats an awesome idea never heard of anything like that.


----------



## cmiller

Anyone in Trumbull county? My neighbor has a walnut tree and lets me have as many walnuts I want.


----------

